
Parents using smartphones to entertain bored kids - transburgh
http://www.cnn.com/2010/TECH/04/26/smartphones.kids/index.html?hpt=T2
======
transburgh
"Almost half of the top 100-selling iPhone apps are for preschool or
elementary-aged kids"

I have a 15 month old and he loves watching us play colorful games or apps and
his attentiveness has amused me, especially because he has no interest in TV.

